

Ask HN: Any tech founders applying to YC Fellow and want a non-tech co-founder? - iamari

Hey everyone,<p>I am a non-technical individual looking to get some experience in startups. I tried two before as a sole founder and failed.<p>One idea I had for a startup was called Genghis: technical founders can list their profile and Genghis will send you non-technical individuals that actually want to work on your ideas&#x2F;startup.<p>I see Genghis as a solution to the question so many non-technical entrepreneurs ask (while pissing a lot of people off): &quot;I have an idea, what do I do next?&quot;<p>I believe if you&#x27;re asking this question, the best thing a non-technical individual can do is to put away their own ideas and go out and help a technical founder execute on THEIR ideas&#x2F;vision.<p>What do you all think about that? Is it something you would find useful and helpful?<p>Anyways, I&#x27;m going to roll the ball here myself. I am looking to join a startup as a non-technical founder and help you with your startup idea. I can help you validate your idea, market your product, and get traction.<p>Cheers,
Ari.
======
FiatLuxDave
I like the idea, and good for you to start trying with yourself.

I'm not interested, but 3 years ago I might have been. Let me give you the
perspective of someone who might have bitten at this offer:

1) @cokokr1sp gave you good advice. You posted to Ask HN to get attention. Now
you are getting it, so don't just offer to Skype. Post an answer showing what
you offer, in terms of experience, accomplishments, enthusiasm, etc. You say
you had two failures - doing what, and what did you learn?

2) I actually really like your idea, but similar ideas have gone bad in the
past. The classic example of something like this going bad is the so-called
Invention Submission Corp. If you are unfamiliar with it, and why a technical
person might avoid it, google it. It is easy for technical people with a dream
to get taken for a ride by non-technical people "helping" them. Adopting a co-
founder model eliminates some of the problems with the ISC model, but you
still need to have some safeguards against the "he just stole my work and took
the profit" scenario. The world is full of bitter tech people who feel they
got screwed over by their business partner. The better the safeguards and the
reputation you build, the more technical people will be willing to join with
non-technical people.

3) You also have to have safeguards and methods of evaluating the technical
people and their ideas. A bad idea can take you for a ride too. How does a
non-technical person know that they are not working hard to sell something
that will never work or is a bad idea? This is a hard problem that VCs and
institutions spend a lot of resources trying to get right. VCs can deal with
this with by taking a lot of bets - that doesn't work for a single person. I
know that there have been some ideas about sharing risk among startups, does
Genghis have any solutions regarding this?

Just some feedback on your idea. I wish you well and hope you find a good fit.

~~~
iamari
Wow, thank you so much for your feedback and advice. I really appreciate it.

------
cocokr1sp
_I see Genghis as a solution to the question so many non-technical
entrepreneurs ask (while pissing a lot of people off): "I have an idea, what
do I do next?"_

I think the question from non-tech people that infuriates those that are
technical is, "I have an idea, want to help me build it?"

I like your approach here, but I don't think you've sold yourself enough. What
experience do you have validating ideas, marketing products, and getting
traction?

~~~
thehooplehead
Understanding this perspective will be a huge benefit to anyone who wants to
contribute as a non-technical founder. About 6 years ago, at the end of
undergrad, a technical friend and I started working on a project. I had made
websites, built computers, dabbled in minor coding, but really wasn't _that_
technical. I had no clue what to do and he probably wasn't comfortable giving
direction. I left the project when I felt I couldn't make an equal
contribution.

Working for six years made it obvious how valuable it is to be able to get
things done offline, in a nontechnical way by planning, finding resources,
etc.

Now I've become a lot more technical, the programmer of the office (VBA, ugh)
to a programmer without caveats. Non-technical friends ask me to be their tech
co-founder, but they have no clue how much work the technical side entails --
they probably still think freelance programmers should cost them $20/hr.

Also, non-tech friends will ask if they can help with my project. I can see
what I would need in a non-tech founder, but a lot of times its hard to convey
that to people. It's especially hard convey to someone how much effort you
expend maintaining a codebase or implementing features to a non-technical
person.

Best luck with Genghis and your co-founder search. I hate to be a downer, but
personally, I'd never take a non-technical founder that I didn't know
beforehand. It's hard enough to gauge the skill/reliability of a tech co-
founder/freelancer (with structured, defined abilities and past projects). I
wouldn't be comfortable assessing someone as a cofounder based on soft-skills.
It's not a statement on their relative contribution, but more on my confidence
in my own estimation.

*By technical, I'm also including people with domain knowledge.

~~~
iamari
Thanks for your feedback and advice. It's very valuable. And much appreciated,
especially considering that you are both technical and non-technical.

I don't think I will actually do Genghis, it was just an idea that popped up!
I saw it as something to help first time founders get started in startups:
both technical and non-technical people.

I think the message I would have personally tried to get across is that your
first one or two startups are going to fail, so your best bet would be to get
started, meet new people and get some experience. I saw data that that
indicated that the majority of successful technology companies are founded by
an average of three people, all of which have known each other for many years
and have worked together on previous projects. The conclusion from that was to
"just get out there and start your first company. It's the best way to make
the contacts and find the cofounders for your next startup."

What are your thoughts? Would love to hear them.

------
das_vicky
would you work with remote teams?

------
ianwalter
@iamari Where are you located?

~~~
iamari
Australia!

